# New to Instrumental Music



## eximius (Sep 22, 2007)

Well I'm a devout rock music lover. From the likes of Alexisonfire to Slipknot, Foo Fighters to Funeral for a Friend. But I recently heard a few songs from the Matrix Soundtrack; "Furious Angels", "I'm Not Driving Anymore" and "Chateau" all by Rob Dougan and I really like them. But I have no idea where to go from here. Does anyone know of any similar music that I would possibly like?

The 3 tracks listed are some sort of Techno Instrumental music.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

there is no limit to where you may go musically.
you might pursue an experience related to your favorite instruments, or your most meaningful emotion, etc.

there is music both to 'blow you away' or to 'make you think'.
if you're a keyboard fan, try some beethoven. most folx appreciate the 'moonlight' sonata and the emperor concerto.
guitarists would understand that segovia was among the most musical champions of the instrument. lots of his recordings available.

which way do you want to go??

dj


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

I think you would appreciate Vivaldi if you like Rob Dougan.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been really enjoying Steve Jablonsky's soundtrack to "The Island." I wouldn't call it remotely classical, I just mention it for it's several techno moments thrown in - well maybe techno ambient is more accurate. So sample before spending.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

eximius, the pieces from Matrix that you mentioned are indeed remotely related to the classical, namely dark symphonic sound. Try:
















Hope it helps. If you let us know what you think about these pieces, we may be able to recommend some more.


----------

